# Where can I find a value for a Mossberg 500 12ga?



## Bryan Reid (May 26, 2004)

Where can I find a value for a Mossberg 500 12ga? I have one I'd like to sell but I'm not sure what it's worth. Thanks.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

gunbroker.com do a search.
buy them new for around $190 bucks??????????
twister


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Go to a gun show.
watch the newspaper for them.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, give Vances a call tomorrow and ask them. They will tell you what they are asking. They have them on sale (new ones) with out any additional barrels for $189.99 w/the slug barrel about $50-60 more.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

gander mtn always has a small selection of used ones on hand . check your local store.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

oh yea , years ago i got a good deal on an 870 wingmaster for $160.00 at a pawn shop.


----------

